# ptree vs vertias jig



## joez (Jun 14, 2010)

Does anybody know how does the peach tree sharpening jig compares to veritas bench grinding jig?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Can ya give us any references by pics or item numbers?
I may be an old far^, 'cause I use a Makita horizontal sharpener for most stuff.
Bill


----------



## joez (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Cindy Drozda (fine woodturner by the way-look her up) uses one similar to that.
Bill


----------



## Clouseau (Feb 4, 2010)

You might want to cruise CL with a WTB ad for a Delta sharpening center. There are plenty setting on shelves not getting used.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I can't speak to the Veritas one but I have the Peachtree version and it works well. My only complaint about it is that it can shift in use if you don't really tighten the locking nut on the side and put too much pressure on the platform. Not sure if the Veritas suffers the same ailment or not.


----------



## Davevand (Feb 10, 2016)

I have the P-tree jig, should have saved my money and bought a better one. It does not lock down tight. It will move under just the slightest pressure.


----------

